# Ferrari F40 by Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

One of the most iconic supercars to ever grace our roads and one that many would of had as a poster all those years ago :thumb:

This F40 is from a new VM customer and has a nice collection of toys that will all in turn get some Magic.

This car is a 1989 with 1200 miles on her :doublesho

Here is the link to the yellow F40 we had in last month:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218577

A look into the F40:

The Ferrari F40 is a mid-engine, rear-wheel drive, two-door coupé sports car produced by Ferrari from 1987 to 1992 as the successor to the Ferrari 288 GTO. From 1987 to 1989 it held the title as the world's fastest street-legal production car, and during its years of production, was Ferrari's fastest, most powerful, and most expensive car. The car had no traction control, and was one of the few to utilize turbochargers.

Concept:

Ostensibly, the F40 was conceived as the successor to the 288 GTO and designed to compete with vehicles such as the Porsche 959 and Lamborghini Countach; for Ferrari management, the vehicle was a major statement piece. Over a period of several years prior to the F40's conception, the company's dominance in racing had waned significantly, and even in Formula One, an arena they had once dominated, victories had become sparse. Enzo Ferrari had recently turned 90 years old, and was keenly aware that time was not on his side. He wanted his new sports car to serve as his final statement-maker, a vehicle encompassing the best in track-developed technology and capable of being a showcase for what the Ferrari engineers were capable of creating. The company's upcoming 40th anniversary provided just the right occasion for the car to debut.

As he had predicted it would be, the F40 was the last car to be commissioned by Enzo before his death.

Origin:

As early as 1984, the Maranello factory had begun development of an evolution model of the 288 GTO intended to compete against the 959 in FIA Group B. However, when the FIA brought an end to the Group B category for the 1986 season, Enzo was left with five 288 GTO Evoluzione development cars, and no series in which to campaign them. Enzo's desire to leave a legacy in his final supercar allowed the Evoluzione program to be further developed to produce a car exclusively for road use.

DriveTrain and Suspension:

Power came from an enlarged, 2.9 L (2936 cc) version of the GTO's twin IHI turbocharged V8 developing 478 PS (352 kW; 471 hp) under 110 kPa (16 psi) of boost. The F40 did without a catalytic converter until 1990 when US regulations made them a requirement for emissions control reasons. The flanking exhaust pipes guide exhaust gases from each bank of cylinders while the central pipe guides gases released from the wastegate of the turbochargers.

The suspension setup was similar to the GTO's double wishbone setup, though many parts were upgraded and settings were changed; the unusually low ground clearance prompted Ferrari to include the ability to raise the vehicle's ground clearance when necessary.

Body and Interior:

The body was an entirely new design by Pininfarina featuring panels made of kevlar, carbon fiber, and aluminum for strength and low weight, and intense aerodynamic testing was employed (see below). Weight was further minimized through the use of a plastic windshield and windows and no carpets, sound system, or door handles were installed although the cars did have air conditioning. The first 50 cars produced had sliding Lexan windows, while later cars were fitted with normal windows that could be rolled down.

Aerodynamics:

The F40 was designed with aerodynamics in mind. For speed the car relied more on its shape than its power. Frontal area was reduced, and airflow greatly smoothed, but stability rather than terminal velocity was a primary concern. So too was cooling as the forced induction engine generated a great deal of heat. In consequence, the car was somewhat like an open-wheel racing car with a body. It had a partial undertray to smooth airflow beneath the radiator, front section, and the cabin, and a second one with diffusers behind the motor, but the engine bay was not sealed. Nonetheless, the F40 had an impressively low Cd of 0.34 with lift controlled by its spoilers and wing.

Performance:

The F40's light weight of 1,100 kg (2,425 lb) and high power output of 478 PS (352 kW; 471 hp) at 7000 rpm gave the vehicle tremendous performance potential. Road tests have produced 0-100 km/h (0-62 mph) times as low as 3.8 seconds (while the track only version came in at 3.2 seconds), with 0-160 km/h (0-99 mph) in 7.6 seconds and 0-200 km/h (0-120 mph) in 11 seconds giving the F40 a slight advantage in acceleration over the Porsche 959, its primary competitor at the time.

The F40 was the first road legal production car to break the 200 mph (320 km/h) barrier. From its introduction in 1987 until 1989 its only competitors were the Porsche 959 and the 1988 Lamborghini Countach (it was later overtaken by the Lamborghini Diablo[2]), it held the record as the world's fastest production car, with a top speed of 200 mph (320 km/h). During the 2006 Bonneville Speed Week, Amir Rosenbaum of Spectre Performance managed to take his F40 with small boost and air intake modifications to 226 miles per hour (364 km/h).

Last notes:

In Top Gear, Richard Hammond and Jeremy Clarkson both refer to the F40 as the "greatest supercar the world had ever seen"

I give you the F40 by Valet Magic.











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

1,200 miles!! What a waste of such an amazing car


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning 2 f40 in one week :argie: great work robbie dread to think how much them tyers coast :doubleshoo:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

these are getting a bit common round here 

Good work robbie.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work matey.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome car and work Robbie :thumb:
shame its not used though


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

only one word is needed here :- WOW !!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Work Robbie .


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

that number plate is probably worth more than most cars we see on UK roads .. Thanks for sharing Robbie


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice job love motors, one point though is the tax disc on the wrong side considering it is left hand drive? :lol:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow! 2 in a wk!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice work as per usual Robbie. There must be an element of pooping yourself when working on a car of this calibre.. :thumb:

You could of smiled in the picture ..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Superb Robbie. AIO via rotary mate?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gally said:


> Superb Robbie. AIO via rotary mate?
> 
> Thanks for posting.


All Zaino applied by hand mate :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Stunning, a beast of a car to work on. Even the number plate looks expensive!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dooka said:


> Very nice work as per usual Robbie. There must be an element of pooping yourself when working on a car of this calibre.. :thumb:
> 
> You could of smiled in the picture ..


That is me smiling


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Much work done by machine Robbie? Simple enhancement?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

More great work by the magician! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gally said:


> Much work done by machine Robbie? Simple enhancement?


It was in for a full detail mate the whole car was machined via rotary with 203s on a megs polishing pad and a 4" pad where needed :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ali said:


> Wow! 2 in a wk!


2 in a month :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW! :argie

I will get a car like this one day 

Very nice work fella. Wouldn't like to do those exhausts, they look so cramped together, bet they were a pig










Oh, and smile a little will you


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

omg,my all time fave ferrari.awesome dude


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> WOW! :argie
> 
> I will get a car like this one day
> 
> ...


Cheeky


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

this is a part of a detailers job that is more of a pleasure than work robbie rang me to say this was in and wow in the flesh the stuff childhood dreams are made of exactly like the poster i had on my wall all them years ago and when rob fired it up to move it all the hairs stood on end this is THE ferrari for me and thanks for the call rob!!!


----------



## shantz (Feb 1, 2011)

One of the nicest Ferrari's ever built.
Just beautiful.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

e4n rs said:


> this is a part of a detailers job that is more of a pleasure than work robbie rang me to say this was in and wow in the flesh the stuff childhood dreams are made of exactly like the poster i had on my wall all them years ago and when rob fired it up to move it all the hairs stood on end this is THE ferrari for me and thanks for the call rob!!!


Your welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Truly awesome!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> nice job love motors, one point though is the tax disc on the wrong side considering it is left hand drive? :lol:


All the left hand drives that I have cleaned seem to have them on that side


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

good old Zaino Z2, excellent product, "For Clear Coated Finishes"


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie:

Superb


----------

